# What does it mean when it is "running scripts?"



## RamistThomist

Every now and then when I am on Firefox, and I have a few tabs open, my computer will freeze up and a message will come up saying it was trying to run scripts but bad things happened. Then it will ask "Stop running Scripts" or "Continue."

What does all this mean?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

It means that your computer was trying to run scripts and bad things happened. 

Many web pages, including this one, run script code. There are different types including Javascripts, CGI, PHP, Perl, and Ajax to name a few. Those that code the scripts don't always do so in a proper way.

In fact, I was sitting next to a PostgreSQL developer on my way back to Japan last month and he was a big Apple fan. He explained that the reason the Safari browser doesn't load a lot of sites is because it only runs "clean" script code. In fact, about 7-10 MB of coding inside the Firefox and IE browsers is devoted to handling poorly written script code. The advantage is that they run more, the disadvantage is that they can crash and they are also more cumbersome than Safari is.


----------



## VictorBravo

Spear Dane said:


> Every now and then when I am on Firefox, and I have a few tabs open, my computer will freeze up and a message will come up saying it was trying to run scripts but bad things happened. Then it will ask "Stop running Scripts" or "Continue."
> 
> What does all this mean?



It means you should keep your computer away from Hollywood. 

What is probably going on is there is either a conflict in the browser (aomething acts like a roadblock and tells the computer to keep trying again--"run a script") or maybe certain websites you are accessing are trying to get your computer to run a program and you haven't given it permission in the settings.

I'm not really familiar with Firefox, but if it works OK after "continue", then you might as well continue.


----------



## VictorBravo

^ Yeah, what Rich said.


----------

